# are the Spurs the Nuggets' worst enemy?



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

i'd say so

the spurs keep giving them nightmares


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

The Spurs are a lot of teams' worst enemies. They're just that good.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

denver is their own worst enemy.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

The Spurs are the team every other team in the West has to figure out how to beat. The Mavs have gradually been retooled with that goal in mind. Denver at full strength can play them pretty well, but just aren't able to cover all the bases - hounding and bodying up on Duncan while still patrolling the middle well enough to discourage penetration.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Geroge Karl is the nuggs worst enemy.


----------



## meloshow (Mar 24, 2007)

nuggets enemies in no particular order:

utah
karl
spurs
ginobli
ruben patterson

but i hate the jazz the most, damn mormons.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Let's keep religion out of this.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ballistixxx said:


> i'd say so
> 
> the spurs keep giving them nightmares


I'd think that after tonight, the Portland Trailblazers might become the newest nightmare on the block for Denver. A team from the same division giving you fits make for a good enemy. :biggrin:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> I'd think that after tonight, the Portland Trailblazers might become the newest nightmare on the block for Denver. A team from the same division giving you fits make for a good enemy. :biggrin:


Yeah, but a bad game from denver, and a close game with Camby, Martin, Nene, and Hunter, both while in portland's best streak in about 5 years, doesn't really worry me yet.

If they're still doing well in March, then maybe we'll think about it.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Yeah, but a bad game from denver, and a close game with Camby, Martin, Nene, and Hunter, both while in portland's best streak in about 5 years, doesn't really worry me yet.
> 
> If they're still doing well in March, then maybe we'll think about it.


Well, yes there's that. But the Blazers, without Oden and Aldridge, beat your Nuggets, with Camby and Martin, in Denver by 11 in a game that wasn't close on Sunday. So, that's twice in less than a week the Blazers have beaten the Nuggets. At some point you might want to start thinking about taking them seriously.

BNM


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Well, yes there's that. But the Blazers, without Oden and Aldridge, beat your Nuggets, with Camby and Martin, in Denver by 11 in a game that wasn't close on Sunday. So, that's twice in less than a week the Blazers have beaten the Nuggets. At some point you might want to start thinking about taking them seriously.
> 
> BNM


and how much did the nuggets beat portland by?

portland's little run has been cute... but they're not really rivals yet.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> and how much did the nuggets beat portland by?
> 
> portland's little run has been cute... but they're not really rivals yet.


Well then I guess you better get ready for alot of "cute" in your future.:biggrin:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> and how much did the nuggets beat portland by?


I believe it was 17 points - a month and a half ago.



Sliccat said:


> portland's little run has been cute... but they're not really rivals yet.


Well, that's too bad. I guess we won't have time to build much of a rivalry, because by this time next season the Nuggets will be a vanishing dot in the rear view mirror of the Portland Trailblazers.

BNM


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> I believe it was 17 points - a month and a half ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it, but I'm glad the blazers are winning some games. They're getting good enough without getting another top ten pick.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> I doubt it, but I'm glad the blazers are winning some games. They're getting good enough without getting another top ten pick.


Doubt all you want, but outside of Anthony, Denver is an OLD team. Camby is 33, Carter is 32, K-Mart is about to turn 30, Najera is 31 and Iverson will be 33 before the start of next season. That noise you hear is your window closing.

And even without a top 10 pick, they will be adding Greg Oden and Rudy Fernandez to next year's roster.

BNM


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Doubt all you want, but outside of Anthony, Denver is an OLD team. Camby is 33, Carter is 32, K-Mart is about to turn 30, Najera is 31 and Iverson will be 33 before the start of next season. That noise you hear is your window closing.
> 
> And even without a top 10 pick, they will be adding Greg Oden and Rudy Fernandez to next year's roster.
> 
> BNM


Right, but they're not going to be dust in portland's rear view next year. maybe the year after, with Oden in his second year. at worst, next year, portland will be 4-5, and denver 7-8.


----------

